

13 year old programming the Raspberry Pi - Cephlin
http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/4135
&quot;I’m very struck by the number of different organisations that have been supporting Amy; Codecademy, Young Rewired State, the Raspberry Jams and Manchester Girl Geeks have all helped her on her journey. If you want to see more kids like Amy, there’s something you can do: support these organisations by volunteering or donating. We can’t expect schools to do it all for us; the wider engineering community has, we believe, a responsibility to give kids like Amy all the opportunities to learn she can get her crocodile clips on. The Raspberry Pi is all about putting opportunities in the way of kids, so they have a chance to discover, like Amy, something new that they can quickly become skilled at, and that they love doing.&quot;
======
noir_lord
It's absolutely lovely to see the project begin to achieve it's goals in this
way.

I remember implementing Conway's game of life with individual pixels back in
the 1980's (I was 8-9) fullscreen (768x576 iirc been a long time) in speccy
basic, it was _horribly_ slow so slow in fact that it encouraged me to drag
myself off to the library for a book on assembly programming (the next version
required I put in a delay to _slow it down_ ).

It's lovely to see the next generation going down the same path (and I envy
them learning Python as a first language).

